# Where to buy wine online?



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

Can anyone reccomend a good website to order wine from? 

I am interested in buying a bottle of Luca Malbec. I am new to red wine, but I had a bottle of this in a NYC steakhouse recently and loved it. Anyone else have any thoughts about it?

Thanks,
Smokem


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

I've always been pleased with:

http://www.sokolin.com/shop/default.asp


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

It only sells one wine at a time but one to watch for deals is wine.woot.com.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Wine auctions is the best way to go.

http://www.ackerwines.com/Auctions.cfm


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

I've had good luck with both of these-

http://www.wineanthology.com/

http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/

This is a good site if you are having trouble finding a particular wine or spirit.

http://www.wine-searcher.com/

Jeff:al


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

Your location says Jersey shore... if I'm not mistaken, you can't buy wine online and have it shipped to Jersey (or a lot of states for that matter), am I wrong?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

coryj said:


> Your location says Jersey shore... if I'm not mistaken, you can't buy wine online and have it shipped to Jersey (or a lot of states for that matter), am I wrong?


You are right that there are prohibited states but I think Jersey is fine...though there is at least one place I have found that will ship to the prohibited states.....I am at work and do not have the link but if you pm me I can send it. They get around this by placing the onus on the buyer to know the laws of their state and that they are not responsible for knowing the various state laws...interesting interpretation but have not really done any research on this....I also live in a state that is on the prohibited list but have not tried shipping in wine.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Wine auctions is the best way to go.
> 
> http://www.ackerwines.com/Auctions.cfm


Yeah, you can usually get good deals. I've also used winecommune.com. Worth a look.


----------



## vinnieg24-cl (Aug 21, 2007)

i use the ones previously posted...i like to go to stores and look though


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm in Jersey and have no problems getting shipments from Capitalwine.net

Prices are reasonable.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> Yeah, you can usually get good deals. I've also used *winecommune.com*. Worth a look.


:tpd:


----------

